# Mosquito fish @ Big Als



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Last week (through tomorrow) one of the Big Als had "mosquito fish" super cheap. I noticed but had no real interest cuz I didn't need them. Then today I was at the garden center and HAD to get some really nice water plants so now I have a tub garden that could really use a couple of mosquito fish  But the new sales are posted and I don't remember which store they were at... Anyone remember or know a way to access last week's sales???

Carmen


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

IMO mosquito fish are a BS named fish in a BS marketing ploy by god knows who. They consume no more mosquito larvae than any other similarly sized fish that eats insects.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

There are a number of species called 'mosquito fish', including the tiny and harmless Heterandria formosa and the notorious Gambusia affinis. These two species are native to the southern US, so are more cold-tolerant than most tropicals.

That said, if you're concerned about mosquitos in your tub garden, a few feeder guppies will work. Also, mosquitos prefer still water, so if you have a pump going, they'll probably lay their eggs elsewhere.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> IMO mosquito fish are a BS named fish in a BS marketing ploy by god knows who. They consume no more mosquito larvae than any other similarly sized fish that eats insects.


The name mosquito fish goes back much farther than the commercialized aquarium trade. They have been and continue to be used to control malarial mosquitos through out the third world. Effectiveness is debatable due to the continued presence of malaria in Gambusia's native habitat but this is probably attributable to the fact that mosquitos lay eggs in any body of water many of which are inaccessible to any piscine life.

Gambusia are voracious consumers of larvae.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

interesting that's what I used to catch in the creek to feed my oscars in indo, they look like guppies...


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmmm, I have Endlers...think they'd be ok? 
No pump in it, just a tub approx 10-15g with a water lettuce, some millfoil, a water clover, a couple tiny bits of other water plants that I snagged cuz they were loose in the store tub, and a really cool little floating plant that looks like a type of duckweed but is "frilled". I have some pumps around, so I might add one if needed. The primary purpose of the tub is to grow snails for my puffers...

Carmen


----------

